# Yucatán, Campeche, Chiapas



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

My girlfriend and I are going to fly to Mérida for vacation in August and wanted to see if anyone could give me some information on mountain biking in the area.

How about renting a bike in Mérida?

I plan on going to the beach for a few days, visiting Chichén Itzá and other ruins in the area and . Any suggestions on which beach to visit and any other places we shoud see? 
My girlfriend has been in Yucatan before, but I haven't so want to have some places in mind because her default option is going to be shopping at the market and tianguis 

We may grab a bus to Campeche or Chiapas. Any MTB suggestions or just places I shoudl see?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

If you are staying at Merida, Pto. Progreso is a nice to place to visit/eat, I think Campeche would be about 3 - 4 hours by bus... It's a palce I would strongly recomend to visit, there is a new "secret" archeologycal site "near" there ("near"=2 hours drive, then 4 hiking in the jungle... or something like that). As for biking, well I think there are a cople of guys from the zone that could fill you in better than me!

El Rivas


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

*gracias*

El Rivas. Gracias.

Si habia escuchado que Pto Progreso estaba bonito. Creo que si nos damos una vuelta por alla.
Tambien me interesa la area aqueologica en Campeche. No te acuerdas como se llama?

Alguien mas tiene sugerencias? Ya sea lugares para MTB o simplemente lugares que debo visitar en esta area.


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*Merida and Campeche*

Try celestun, is really neat and near, ruins try Uxmal, and Edzna. both are gorgeous, they say the local peolpe do a lot of weekle MTB at and they try a little downhill at Cerro de Muna, they also get together at "Parque Ecologico Merida", there are a lot more places than in Quintana Roo to do MTB.

In Yucatan they also have an increidible sistem of bike lanes along the whole state!!

If you go to Campeche try to eat @ Champoton, is a little fiesherman Village, if you also get to Chiapas, try Palenque Ruins, and Cascadas de Agua Azul....


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

*Merida here I come*

Thanks for the information guys.

I'm going to stay primarily in Merida, but will spend a couple days in Chichen Itza and a couple days in Progreso.

I saw that there's a leasurely bike ride around Merida on Sunday morninings, so my girlfriend and I may rent bikes and do that cruise around the city. It should at least help with my bike withdrawals while on vacation.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I hope you have lot's of fun!

I hope you like Mexico.


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

*Thanks*

Hey guys thanks for the suggestions on where to go in Yucatan.:thumbsup:

We had a chance to visit the pyramids of Uxmal and Chichen Itza. Then spent a couple days in Progreso.

Here are a few photos of the places we went ........... and the obligatory local bike photo. Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to rent a bike myself.

Now I need to plan my next trip to Mexico. Maybe Queretaro, Puebla, Guanajuato, Chiapas or ....... . The natural beauty of Mexico is so vast that it's difficult to determine what place to visit next.


----------

